

Blue Origin Completes Pad Escape Test - thematt
http://www.nasa.gov/exploration/commercial/crew/blue-origin-padescapetest.html

======
thematt
Photos and video:
[http://www.blueorigin.com/updates/updates-2012-10-22-Great-D...](http://www.blueorigin.com/updates/updates-2012-10-22-Great-
Day-in-West-Texas.html)

